# NTD (New Tattoo Day!) French Content



## musikizlife (May 29, 2012)

Hey all, just thought I'd share my new Ink. This happens to be my first tattoo and definitely will not be the last. I'm already planning out what will be next.

In case any one is wondering, the artist it's this guy:http://www.facebook.com/pages/Xoïl-Needles-Side-TattOo/117449854938676

I fell in love with his work a few years back, and as soon as I found out he was coming to NY i booked a spot. Couldn't be happier with the work.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 29, 2012)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## musikizlife (May 29, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Holy fucking shit.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 30, 2012)

....

Mother of fuck, that is pure awesome.

Thank you for enlightening me to the existence of this artist! Absolutely amazing work.


----------



## mcleanab (May 30, 2012)

Holy crap that guy is good!

Awesome work... congrats! I'm a little jealous! This makes me want to extend mine a bit with some color (I have a full back piece).


----------



## musikizlife (May 30, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> ....
> 
> Mother of fuck, that is pure awesome.
> 
> Thank you for enlightening me to the existence of this artist! Absolutely amazing work.





mcleanab said:


> Holy crap that guy is good!
> 
> Awesome work... congrats! I'm a little jealous! This makes me want to extend mine a bit with some color (I have a full back piece).



Thanks guys!
Yeah he really is absolutely amazing. 
He tours a lot, so you should definitely keep an eye out if you're interested


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 1, 2012)

That's pretty fucking awesome. I love this styling with tattoos.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2012)

That's cool. I don't really fully understand what I'm looking at other than the fact that there's a guitar there, but it looks sweet.


----------



## musikizlife (Jun 1, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> That's cool. I don't really fully understand what I'm looking at other than the fact that there's a guitar there, but it looks sweet.



Welp yes there is a guitar, and all the bracing and fitting's. 
There's a musical staff with all notes present. 
There's a soundwave which is my birthday in relation to frequency:
3.26KHZ and 1.992Khz
There's the bars, which represent levels on a graphic EQ
Then there is artistic design mixed, which is one of my favorite parts!

Hope that helps explain it a little


----------



## x360rampagex (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, I am getting a large chest tattoo, and I wanted to ask about your experience. How was the pain, how long did it take etc?


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 3, 2012)

x360rampagex said:


> Hi, I am getting a large chest tattoo, and I wanted to ask about your experience. How was the pain, how long did it take etc?



Well every person is different and pain on the chest will definitely be a bit different than my area. The pain for me was basically non-existent, i even napped for about 20 mins during it. but i also went with a guy who got one in the same spot who was cringing almost the whole time. Pain also depends on the artist and how heavy/light their hand is. Loic (my guy) had an exceptionally light hand. 

The experience was great and the shop had a great vibe to it which really helped. 

This piece took a total of 2 hrs to finish the section, but will be exponentially bigger once it's continued. 

hope that helps a little bit man, but just make sure you take care of it properly and do all you're research beforehand!


----------



## MFB (Jul 3, 2012)

Chest is one of the most (if not THE most) painful because you're tattooing over very little actual muscle tissue besides your pectoralis major but you're going right over pure bone. Same can be said for shin tattoos/rib tattoos, and that's also why getting hit in that area hurts so much - it's more protection than it is padding.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 3, 2012)

*FUCK YOU. *

I've loved his work since before I even had tattoos. 
I'm jealous, to say the least.


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 3, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> *FUCK YOU. *
> 
> I've loved his work since before I even had tattoos.
> I'm jealous, to say the least.





Well, he does a lot of traveling, so stay current with him and you never know where he'll pop up. Im sure gunna be making another appt. next spring when he comes back to NY


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jul 4, 2012)

That is fucking incredible


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jul 4, 2012)

classy!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 4, 2012)

That is just awesome dude


----------



## sage (Jul 5, 2012)

That is really cool. I have a tattoo on my calf and it hurt like a sonofabitch. Way worse than my forearm. But I am a bit of a pain wuss.


----------



## 8track (Jul 5, 2012)

Art brut sick


----------



## ryanoddi (Aug 10, 2012)

Sick tattoo man! You're explanation did help me see everything that I was trying to figure out. The link is just taking me to facebooks login page.. what's the dudes name? I want to see more of his work!


----------



## budda (Aug 13, 2012)

That looks trippy and cool! My first tattoo was a treble clef ... 3 weeks later a guitar and a bass clef haha


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 2, 2012)

A+ for creativity and placement.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Sep 11, 2012)

I just checked the artist's facebook.

HOLY FUCKING MOLY HE'S AWESOME!

Do you know anything about how long you'd have to wait for an appointment in his studio?


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 12, 2012)

danger5oh said:


> A+ for creativity and placement.



Thank you kind sir!



Guitarwizard said:


> I just checked the artist's facebook.
> 
> HOLY FUCKING MOLY HE'S AWESOME!
> 
> Do you know anything about how long you'd have to wait for an appointment in his studio?



Im not totally sure about his shop in France, but I made the appointment about 5 months advance and I was scheduled on his last week.... but thats a guest spot at a shop in NYC



ryanoddi said:


> Sick tattoo man! You're explanation did help me see everything that I was trying to figure out. The link is just taking me to facebooks login page.. what's the dudes name? I want to see more of his work!



His name is Loic Lavenu, but he goes by the artist name Xoil
His work is insane, and i can't wait to add more this spring


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool tattoo. But i'l never understand peoples obsession with pictures on their skin.


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 13, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Cool tattoo. But i'l never understand peoples obsession with pictures on their skin.



I've always been a fan of all types of art, and been oddly obsessed with body art/modification. It's just a thing certain people love and certain people hate.

To me, it's not to be flashy, or trendy, it's because i have a love for art, and I fell in love with this artists work. I'm honored to have this piece of his art on my body.

Also unless you have tattoos/piercings you'll never understand how exasperatingly addicting it is...

END RANT

Obviously that all my opinion though, just trying to clarify my side of it


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 13, 2012)

Holy cow that guy is awesome! How did you even find him? I REALLY like his style. One of the most original tattoo artists I've ever seen. I'd buy regular artwork from the guy and hang it.


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 13, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Holy cow that guy is awesome! How did you even find him? I REALLY like his style. One of the most original tattoo artists I've ever seen. I'd buy regular artwork from the guy and hang it.



He's actually a pretty well know artist, if you search his name a ton of stuff will come up, but yeah, i'm looking into getting some wall art by him as well when i go for the next tattoo!


----------



## Res3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello!

Great piece of art you got there on your skin! Congratulation!

I love every single work xoil did, and Im desperate to get a xoil tattoo as soon as possible.

But the big problem is, to get an idea what he could do for me.... His work is so fantastic, that I have problems being creative and not leting him be creative. Know what I mean? When I see a tattoo hi did, then I think "I would love to have that or something like that" but my imagination is limited when it comes to the question what I would get....

How was that in your case? did you get him much information what you d like and how? or did you just say "guitar" and the rest was what he did?

Hope you understand what my problem and quastion is...

many thanks for giving me an advice.


----------

